# Roof



## Joe Shmoe (12 Nov 2018)

1) Can anyone advise if I need a small tie near the top of where each rafter pair meets? Pitch is 22° and 4.4m wide. 

2) What's the correct way of securing the 8" joist to the bottom of the 6" rafters?


----------



## kevinlightfoot (12 Nov 2018)

I don't think you need a collar tie but it would do no harm,as for fixing the rafters to the joists you could use nails but my preference would be a couple of Coach bolts at each joint the joists can be fixed to the wall plate using skew nails from each side.Hope this helps.Regards Kevin.


----------



## MikeG. (12 Nov 2018)

Not coach bolts, which are actually just a huge screw with a hex head, but ordinary bolts (or threaded rod)........otherwise Kevin's answer is fine. You only need one bolt at each end of the joist, where the centreline of the joist meets the centreline of the rafter. You don't need a collar tie unless your ridge is so twisted that you haven't been able to get decent fixings from the rafters into it.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (12 Nov 2018)

Thanks Gents. Perfect, much appreciated.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Nov 2018)

MikeG.":2x0qrhfr said:


> Not coach bolts, which are actually just a huge screw with a hex head ...



Sorry to be pedantic - that's a coach screw, not a coach bolt.


----------



## MikeG. (12 Nov 2018)

phil.p":37cwi1l2 said:


> .......Sorry to be pedantic.........



Pedantry is good. No need for apology.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (12 Nov 2018)

Yes coach bolts are what you need the reason I would use two is to help prevent any twisting of the joists or rafters and for the extra cost I prefer the belt and braces approach.As was suggested you don't want to use Coach screws for this job.Best regards Kevin.


----------



## topchippyles (12 Nov 2018)

Nailing is just fine,Millions of uk roofs are just nailed on and have stood for hundred years plus.Good 4 inch nails


----------

